# Hook up cable waterproof plug/socket cover?



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Recently in Italy we had 3 days of heavy rain. I had my 25m and 12m cables joined together (16amp plug/socket) but the rain got in, despite keeping the joint off the ground, and tripped the mains power off.

I have tried Ebay and searching MHF looking for the plastic covers which I know can be used to encase the socket/plug joint to hopefully keep the rain out.

Can anyone guide me to a source for these covers please :?:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This was asked just a short while ago. I'm sure if you put waterproof covers in the search box it will pull up plenty of info.

Some in here.......................
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-135373-extension.html+cable

Ray.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

This may help:-

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...3OsOhD3S9MXpc9w&bvm=bv.42553238,d.Yms&cad=rja

Roger


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Many thanks. Problem solved no need for anyone else to respond.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I will respond.

You should NOT join two hookup leads together.
Why?

Volt drop, if longer than 25M then you are supposed to use 2.5 mm sq cable. (Standard 25M leads are 1.5 mm sq)

The concept is that the blue connectors are always at the correct attitude to stop water getting inside because BOTH ENDS OF THE HOOKUP LEAD AR IN FIXED LOCATIONS. (Van and Post) The blue plugs are not water proof, just splash proof.

All main UK sites ensure that every pitch is within 25M of a post.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like a few film sets I have been on Clive...... :? 

Ray.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Clive. I do appreciate the points you made, but on the Continent a lead longer than 25m is sometimes needed. I would not leave the junction on the ground. The fact that my RCD tripped out shows that at least the mains electrics in a UK manufactured motorhome copes with water.

Linking two leads together is not ideal but as long as one is aware of the implications and take precautions its a risk assessment made.

I always test for polarity and have an adapter to remedy incorrect polarity.

What would you do if your testing plug showed there was no earth?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Clive,

I haven't been out to the 'van to take a look, but I felt certain that my 25m lead was 2.5mm. It certainly looked like it when I wired on a new plug.

Roger


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi.

Reminded of the last time someone asked about these at the weekend. Was browsing the shop at Camping Blaarmeersen, Gent and they had a few in different colours on the shelf. 3.5 Euros each. Over half the pitches on this site are more than 25 metres from the power.


----------

